# uneventful weekend with misoprostol



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Sorry for leaving you guys hanging. I try not to post with family around so I couldn't get anything posted here all weekend.

It was a very uneventful weekend. Started the misoprostol Friday evening and finished up Sat evening (200mcg every 4hrs). I had one spot, can't even calling it spotting, Sat evening. Barely noticeable cramping during this all. I tried calling to get more meds but the on-call doc told me to wait and see and my regular OB never called back after I paged her.
Sunday morning I woke up and could wipe some large clots away aftered I peed, but nothing more than dark red clots all day. The bleeding was so mild, as long as I went to the bathroom every hour or two, I didn't need a pad.

I plan to call as soon as the office opens today to see if I can up the dose to 400 every 4hrs. I leave for my camping trip in less than 2 weeks and I fear there isn't enough time to schedule a d&c and recover in time.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, the OB just called and, like expected, I'll be starting the 400mcg q4hrs.

Oh, I can't wait for the cramps in store for me







. I think I'll break out the percocet again.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.............wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry this is not straightforward. It would be nice to be rewarded with results after a decision.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Wishing you speedy healing, mama







Take it easy on yourself.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I just finished up round 2 this morning and I'm down to very light bleeding, still no need for anything more than a panty liner.
I see the OB tomorrow and I fear the d&c will be within the next few days.

After a long search, I think the closest hospital from our camping area is 2 hours away. That's assuming I'm near the car, I hate to think what could happen even if I'm only 2-3 miles out on a trail.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

just back from my appt. I guess the meds worked. The sono showed some clots still in the uterus, but the sac and stuff are gone. I can only assume the blighted ovum stopped growing awhile ago and things were more broken down that what they might typically be in a recent discovered situation, it has been over a month since I first started spotting, and 5m since my LMP.
They drew my blood, so I'll post back my hcg levels soon, hopefully tomorrow. The OB wants it under 1,000. OB tried to get me back in for another hcg in a couple of weeks, but I asked if I could just use a hpt and she agreed. The only negative thing about my OB is what I see as a waste of resources and $.

All in all, I give misoprostol 2 thumbs up. Mild cramping at the worse and little blood loss.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

That's great news!! Here you were thinking you'd have to get a D&C and then you find out your body already took care of it for you.









What did your HCG levels turn out to be? I had mine done today and will find out tomorrow (Friday).

I know what you mean about the waste... I had about $500 worth of routine tests done for my first OB appt and for what? So they could write something in my chart. Next time I am going to decline most of the tests. It's not like they don't already have a good history on me.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Things are going well. Only light spoting, few clots, and still pantyliner flow.

So here are my hcg level

8/22 5,075
8/23 2,000~ish
8/29 730 this was after being on misoprostol from 8/25-27.

I was told it should take several weeks to get to 0, so my plan is to test in 4 weeks, so around the end of September and then weekly for another month before I would feel the need to go back. My goal is not to need to go back to the OB for a long time. I was due for a pap in Sept but I fear all this would only increase my chances for an abnormal pap, which I already had when dd was 1yr.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! That's a great drop!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm back from camping. All went well and it was nice to have something else to think about. I'm still spotting, but luckily the heavier flow that I was having stopped just 2 days before I left for my trip. I still needed a pantyliner during the trip and even now, but it's very light spotting. I'm around 21 days from the first day of bleeding, but only 1 week of real bleeding - though on a moderate range.
I want to try a pee test to check my levels, but I only have one left and don't want to have to run out and buy more.


----------

